# 8n Ford with 350 chevy



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

A fellow tractor puller made a minor modification on his tractor. After 9/11 the colors match the tractor.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *A fellow tractor puller made a minor modification on his tractor. After 9/11 the colors match the tractor.
> caseman-d *


another veiw


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

A Chevy engine in a Ford????? NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!mg: mg: 



Hmmmm, I do have a extra 351W Ford motor?????? Hmmmm. Oh oh, more ideas.........


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

There was an outfit called Funk Brothers that put Ford V8 Flatheads in Ford tractors in the early fifties for farming applications. I think they were out of Kansas or Nebraska, but might be wrong on both. I recall my uncle saying he had seen one, and said they were quite loud.


----------



## hlpack (Dec 21, 2003)

Ingersoll your right thats a no-no, but I have to admit I put a 307 chove it or leave it in a MH a long time ago. I don't remember what size tractor it was about like a Farmall H or M? When they draged it in there was no engine in it . With it came the 307 and a two speed automatic tranny. I made a coupler to hook the automatic to the tractor transmission and built dual exaust for it. The man that owened it told me later that it would go fast enough to make oil come out from the shifter. All in the name of making a living.


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *There was an outfit called Funk Brothers that put Ford V8 Flatheads in Ford tractors in the early fifties for farming applications. I think they were out of Kansas or Nebraska, but might be wrong on both. I recall my uncle saying he had seen one, and said they were quite loud. *


That was the Funk Aircraft Company. They first built an airplane powered by a converted model A engine from scratch. I passed up the opportunity to fly one that had been later converted to Continental power. I'm still sorry.

I think the company was located in Coffeyville, KN.

Marvin Bauman has in his collection 3 Ford 8N's powered by Ford, Chrysler, and GM, and many more. Neat guy! I met him last summer.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hlpack _
> *Ingersoll your right thats a no-no, but I have to admit I put a 307 chove it or leave it in a MH a long time ago. I don't remember what size tractor it was about like a Farmall H or M? When they draged it in there was no engine in it . With it came the 307 and a two speed automatic tranny. I made a coupler to hook the automatic to the tractor transmission and built dual exaust for it. The man that owened it told me later that it would go fast enough to make oil come out from the shifter. All in the name of making a living. *


When I was a kid, my Dad had a old Cat dozer that had a 307 Chevy in it. Don;t remember the model dozer, but remember it was not that big. Worked OK, but could never keep it cool, and he said, it just did not have the grunt as another one he had with tha stock motor. Said you realy had to spin the V8 up. Maybe if they did something with gearing, it would have worked.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *When I was a kid, my Dad had a old Cat dozer that had a 307 Chevy in it. Don;t remember the model dozer, but remember it was not that big. Worked OK, but could never keep it cool, and he said, it just did not have the grunt as another one he had with tha stock motor. Said you realy had to spin the V8 up. Maybe if they did something with gearing, it would have worked. *


Gearing might have helped, but one way or another I doubt if that 307 or any high revving car motor would last very long!


----------

